# Moving to porto portugal



## Ryokenn (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello' I'm Blair and i'm new here I'm currently in the U.S as a US Residence and i am moving to Portugal in dec 

I wanted to know if i needed a visa and can i apply for perm Residence with out one(if i don't need it) i have a place to live and a job already lined up for me there so i just need to know residence and visa info. Thank you!


----------



## Ryokenn (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to double post but new info. I heard from another source that i can use the free 90 days to get a job which i have the job and with a job contract i can apply to renew the free visa i got from arriving at the airport . meaning in portu i can renew that free visa with a payed one then eventually i can apply for resident since i am getting an income and actually working for the EU community. 

Is this true?


----------



## soraexplora (Apr 15, 2012)

Hiya! how did you go with ur residencey? i am looking for info in living in portugal for 7mnths as a new zealander and i really would love to get a job, do you have to apply for a job in portugal and then get a working visa first? i am going there in one month! please help 
Sooo first thing 1. get a temporary residence card 2. Look for a job??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ryokenn said:


> Hello' I'm Blair and i'm new here I'm currently in the U.S as a US Residence and i am moving to Portugal in dec
> 
> I wanted to know if i needed a visa and can i apply for perm Residence with out one(if i don't need it) i have a place to live and a job already lined up for me there so i just need to know residence and visa info. Thank you!


As you have employment the easiest option is to get your Work Permit and Visa or Residence before leaving USA.

If you intend to apply for Residence they are things you need to do and obtain in USA, so it's far easier, efficient and safer to do everything before move.
Contact your local Portuguese Consulate.

Just a couple
Driving Licences, your can only use your US Licence for 6 months, it must then be exchanged, procedure on here do a search.
Residence you'll reguire a FBI report


----------

